
Dotfiles Management with GNU Stow - YuukiRey
https://fbrs.io/dotfiles_management_with_gnu_stow
======
throw0101a
See also: vcsh - Version Control System for $HOME - multiple Git repositories
in $HOME

* [https://github.com/RichiH/vcsh](https://github.com/RichiH/vcsh)

* [https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=vcsh](https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=vcsh)

